# Rennradstrecke Freiburg - Basel (flach) gesucht



## Peter Freiburg (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Rennradfrage für die Ortskundigen:

ich wohne in Freiburg und arbeite in Basel. Hin und wieder fahre ich mit dem Rennrad nach der Arbeit von Basel nach Freiburg zurück (Rad schmeisse ich z.b. morgens bei ner Kollegin ins Auto).

Ich fahre immer die gleiche Strecke, durchs Markgräflerland. Das ist schön, und ziemlich hügelig, kaum ein flaches Stück. Ich suche für die Gegenstrecke eine alternative, rennradtaugliche Streckenführung die eher flach ist. 

Grund: würde gerne auch mal morgens von Freiburg nach Basel biken und so ganz früh am morgen habe ich noch keine grosse Lust auf Berge bzw. Wellen drücken. Landschaftlich muss es kein Highlight sein, aber auf stark befahrene Strassen verzichte ich gerne.

Kennt jemand eine gute Route? Ich denke mal, an der B3 ist ziemlich viel Verkehr, oder verläuft da parallel ein Radweg? 
freue mich über Vorschläge !!

Gruss, Peter 


P.S. Die Strecke, die ich ich hügelig von Basel nach Freiburg fahre ist:
Basel - Weil - Haltingen - Binzen - Rümmingen - Wittlingen - Hammerstein - Kandern - Sitzenkirch - Sehringen - Badenweiler - Britzingen - Laufen - Ballrechten - Staufen - Ehrenstetten - Bollschweil - Sölden - Au - Merzhausen - Freiburg


----------



## Teguerite (7. August 2011)

Einen Radweg, parallel zum Rhein,  bis Hartheim gibt es schon, aber nicht asphaltiert ...

Gefunden habe ich auf die Schnelle:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ihgxunfugelwkwzp
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xozlwppcktotelof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulseller (7. August 2011)

tiengen - mengen - biengen - schlatt - bremgarten - grißheim - neuenburg - steinenstadt - bellingen - und dann rechts von diesem buckel halten nach rheinweiler - istein - efringen - märkt etc
viel spass!


----------



## Riderman (8. August 2011)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Rennradfrage für die Ortskundigen:
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club. ich fahre ab und an auch nach Basel, ab Freiburg-Tiengen , über Hausen - Griessheim - Neuenburg - Steinenstadt -Rheinweiler -Istein -Efringen -Märkt - Weil/Grenzübergang Kleinhüningen.
etwa 50 % auf Radwegen - alles in allem wenig erquickende Strecke
aber halt Training.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (11. August 2011)

Hey, 

erstmal vielen Dank, war ein paar Tage nicht mehr online. Werde mir eure Streckenführungen mal anschauen und nachfahren.

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt noch mal ne warme Phase...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Strecke. Ich bin einer von den Rennradfahrern, die noch grüssen .

Gruss, Peter


----------

